# Opinions



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like a decent sale on this HF TIG machine. Anyone use one?


http://www.harborfreight.com/tig-mma-inverter-welding-machine-with-digital-readout-98233.html


My brother is thinking about buying it. Seems like a fairly high duty cycle even at 165 amps. Only downside I see is no Al welding.


----------



## dirty tools (Nov 27, 2012)

you will not be very happy with it unless you are ONLY going to be welding light guage metals.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2012)

Figured on that. I have an old reliable Miller SP 35 series MIG. And an Old Linde buzz box. I just don't like not having hifreq for Al, and not having a foot controller.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 27, 2012)

Tony,

What's he going to use it for -and how often?

I weld a fair amount and went through 2 HF (Chicago Electric) units in 2 years -but not that same model though.  I'm not impressed with the HF units at all.

For TIG, a foot pedal is almost a must-have.  I TIG mostly AL and most jobs would get killed at the finishing edge w/o a foot pedal to back off.  165A is pretty good for most things and should do 1/4 steel no problem.  You can always do two passes or do a 20% helium mix and pick up 20% more heat with no bad effect at all on the electrode if he ever needs to push it.  -Common practice and I do all AL TIG that way.

If he buys it, get the extended warranty for sure.

Ray

PS:  You gotta love the red tombstones.  Do you have the AC/DC unit?


----------



## Ray C (Nov 27, 2012)

BTW:  A lot of people are getting good mileage out of these:  http://www.eastwood.com/tig200dc-welder.htm

I have Everlast equipment (www.everlastgenerators.com) and used the daylights out of it this year on both TIG and stick -and a little plasma.  Most of the stick work was in the 150 A range for a couple days straight and I had a couple days straight of 190A AL TIG (1/2 and 3/4" plate).  -Never skipped a beat.  I use the machine weekly for one thing or another.   It's been rock solid.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2012)

Ray, nothing specific in mind right now that I know of, and it won't see a lot of use. More if I borrow it. Definitely agree on the foot pedal. I used to run a Syncrowave 250, with foot control. An acquaintance uses a big Miller with water cooled torch, but he does everything standing up, so he's used to the torch wheel control.

That Everlast do high frequency for Al?


----------



## Ray C (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, I believe all but one of the everlast machines do AC and most have pulsed AC which is great for thin stuff.  They use all standard WP-type consumables too.  They're a little more expensive though but still half the cost of big blue or red -and they have a 5 year repair warranty.  I have the TIG/Stick/Plasma combo unit due to shop space considerations.  The unit is pretty heavy though even though they call it portable.  IBGT not analog.  Real-estate on the front panel is cramped with about 15 dials for all the functions.  -Was worried about getting an import job and despite the little gripes, am so far very pleased.  Spent a lot of time researching them because I was tired of the HF units breaking.

EDIT:  The first link is to the Eastwood welders.  Not all do AC and the ones that do AC are fixed frequency at (I believe) 90 Hz.  The Everlast have far more usability.  Pretty sure the freq on mine goes to like 250 Hz... -Not even sure what needs that kind of cycle...  60xx AL likes 120 with 40% polarity cleaning.




Tony Wells said:


> Ray, nothing specific in mind right now that I know of, and it won't see a lot of use. More if I borrow it. Definitely agree on the foot pedal. I used to run a Syncrowave 250, with foot control. An acquaintance uses a big Miller with water cooled torch, but he does everything standing up, so he's used to the torch wheel control.
> 
> That Everlast do high frequency for Al?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I may just end up building one. I ran across a set of plans for one a while back, and it was a pretty full featured machine.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck there...  

LOL:  You just brought back memories of my early 70's heathkit days... -When everyone wanted a kick-but stereo amp.





Tony Wells said:


> Well, I may just end up building one. I ran across a set of plans for one a while back, and it was a pretty full featured machine.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's the plans I found.

http://www3.telus.net/public/a5a26316/TIG_Welder.html


----------



## DMS (Nov 28, 2012)

That's pretty impressive. Pretty involved project though


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 28, 2012)

Doesn't look too difficult, but will take some time to have it turn out nicely. Meanwhile, I keep an eye on CL, the few TIG machines there are still pretty pricy. I guess my brother and I could split the cost. It will be kept at my shop anyway, so chances are I"ll use it more anyway.


----------



## November X-ray (Nov 28, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Looks like a decent sale on this HF TIG machine. Anyone use one?
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/tig-mma-inverter-welding-machine-with-digital-readout-98233.html
> ...



I wonder if they figure the duty cycle rating the same way they figure the electic motor horsepower? For the price that does look like an appealing purchase.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 28, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Only downside I see is no Al welding.



When I bought my Miller 210 my stepdad convinced me to add the aluminum option to it. I just wasn't sure how much I'd use it. I am really glad I have it now. I would estimate that half of my welding is aluminum. I would highly recommend this feature when considering a welder. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been looking at the east wood welders for some time. I guess I will have to check into the everlast as well. I have never really thought of the combo units, but then again I have been checking into thermal arc as well. :thinking:

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 28, 2012)

The duty cycle figures are too optimistic, it seems to me. I think the lack of aluminum is going to kill the HF deal.

Sure is tempting though.


----------



## rgray (Nov 28, 2012)

I also have one of the everlast combo welders (mig, tig, stick) super 200P model.
I bought and owned a miller econo tig when they first came out and wish I still had it as the everlast does not weld as nice. Foot pedal is not consistant on heat and sometimes the arc remains on when my foot is removed. Maybe I got a bum foot control.

Russ


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, this one has been ordered:

http://www.eastwood.com/tig-welders-eastwood-tig-ac-dc-welder.html

I will give a review when it comes in, provided it is still destined for my shop. Probably is.


----------



## Metalmann (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a Miller Mig, but need a good TIG.  Thanks for posting that Eastwood, Tony.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 3, 2012)

I think you'll be happy with that one.  Like mine, yours comes with a WP-17 torch which is huge.  Sooner or later, you might want to get a smaller torch (unless you really like carpal tunnel syndrome).  When you cross that bridge, shout it out and we can stoke-up more conversation.

Be sure to let us know what you think of the pedal.  It looks cool and operates different than most.

Good luck with the new unit.  




Tony Wells said:


> Well, this one has been ordered:
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/tig-welders-eastwood-tig-ac-dc-welder.html
> 
> I will give a review when it comes in, provided it is still destined for my shop. Probably is.


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 3, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, this one has been ordered:
> 
> http://www.eastwood.com/tig-welders-eastwood-tig-ac-dc-welder.html
> 
> I will give a review when it comes in, provided it is still destined for my shop. Probably is.



Looking forward to hearing more about it. the more I get into machining, the more I find cases I need to weld. always looking to learn more about that in any shape or form.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, the machine arrived today. FedEx ground. No damage whatsoever. Everything in the box appears to be decent quality, and ready to connect. The machine itself weighs about 35 pounds, I'd guess. Accessories additional. Fit and finish on the sheetmetal look good, paint is good. They sent one tungsten electrode. I haven't measured it, but it appears to be 3/32". Color code is red, which I believe is 2% Thoriated. General purpose ferrous and non Ferrous. There are different sized collets and lenses, as well as a couple of different back caps.

I don't know, but there was one welding supply that was open half a day on Saturday, so if they still are I'll pick up a bottle of Argon in the morning. Funny thing so far, there is no flowmeter that I can find in the packaging, only a regulator. I have one that I believe will work for it, but I find it odd that it is not included.

The power cord is a standard 3 pole 50 amp 240 volt male, but there is a pigtail adapter to a single 20 amp 120 volt plug. I believe there is smart circuitry to automatically change over to whatever you plug into. I will be using the 240, at least at first.

More to follow.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, that was fast delivery.  If you can't dig-up a flow meter, here's the best deal in town:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTP-Argon-C...508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b74c4d3c.  These are all brass and well made.  

Tony, probably you know this but here goes anyhow for the purpose of safety.  If you have auto-darkening helmets, not all of them work when doing DC TIG.  Some helmets trigger only off of pulsed (AC) flashes.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 8, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> Well, the machine arrived today. FedEx ground. No damage whatsoever. Everything in the box appears to be decent quality, and ready to connect. The machine itself weighs about 35 pounds, I'd guess. Accessories additional. Fit and finish on the sheetmetal look good, paint is good. They sent one tungsten electrode. I haven't measured it, but it appears to be 3/32". Color code is red, which I believe is 2% Thoriated. General purpose ferrous and non Ferrous. There are different sized collets and lenses, as well as a couple of different back caps.
> 
> I don't know, but there was one welding supply that was open half a day on Saturday, so if they still are I'll pick up a bottle of Argon in the morning. Funny thing so far, there is no flowmeter that I can find in the packaging, only a regulator. I have one that I believe will work for it, but I find it odd that it is not included.
> 
> ...



Red is Thoriated. Note: Thoriated comes from Thorium which is radioactive. When you sharpen the tips you may inhaling some of the grinding dust. Some consider the risks low. But, it is important that you know there is a risk.

Flowmeters or Regulator you don't need both. Two different approaches to managing the gas flow. Both work. Like everything else, many welders have a clear preference and opinion about which is best. Regardless, be sure to follow standard procedure when transporting/moving cylinders, and pressuring/depressurizing. 

You are gonna have a great time!


----------



## Ray C (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW, the flow meter I pointed you to has a built-in regulator (most do) that's set to either 20 or 50 PSI.  Those type usually have a set screw to adjust pressure but don't mess with it unless you have another pressure gauge to know where you're setting it.  All modern equipment can deal with 50 PSI.  If the unit you have does plasma cutting, you need to regulate your supply air between 50 and 60 if the machine does not have it's own regulator.  If it has it's own regulator, you can keep your supply air at the usual 90 or so and regulate at the machine.  If you don't have enough PSI for plasma, you'll go through tips in a heartbeat.

... And for the benefit of all, the previous poster is dead on.  Once the cover cap is unscrewed from the tank, treat it like a dangerous bomb, strap it upright and make sure nothing heavy falls near the fittings.

Ray


----------



## Tamper84 (Jan 4, 2013)

Any updates??

Chris


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 4, 2013)

Tony,
How has that welder worked so far?  I re-read the specs on that machine and they are pretty impressive.  What is the duty cycle at say 150 amps?  That seems about the middle of the fat part of the welding curve for amps so I was interested in how long it could run continously at that level.  
Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys, my testing is interrupted right now by some volunteer work I do, but should wrap up this weekend for the most part, and maybe a little next weekend. I'll continue the testing then. So far, the little machine has performed well. Once I get used to it, I believe it will receive a favorable report, but there is  lot of testing yet to do.


----------



## outsider347 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is the Eastwood welder a Longevity product, re labeled?


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't know about that. I'll put up some close ups of the innards, and if someone has a Longevity, we can compare them. I haven't looked at the Longevity machines at all.


----------



## xalky (Jan 10, 2013)

outsider347 said:


> Is the Eastwood welder a Longevity product, re labeled?


They look very similar, but there are some differences. I owned a Longevity 256pi which was a multiprocess machine. It tig welded very nicely on aluminum and steel. But unfortunately i was trying to use the plasma cutter part of it on my cnc plasma table and it just fried a bunch of components on my cnc controller panel, because it uses the same high frequency start as the tig section. As a hand plasma cutter it worked well too.

I sold it to raise some cash for a Hypertherm plasma cutter, which is like a mercedes benz of plasma cutters, especilly for mechanized cutting. 

I'm waiting for a good sale on a tig welder. I miss not having a tig for the small fussy stuff. I would buy a Longevity again. I've also been looking at the Everlast tig welders, both are very similar.

A 200amp ac/dc tig should be good enough to suit my needs. Anything thicker than a 1/4" can get done better and quicker with my Lincoln DC250 mig.

I'll probably pull the trigger on a new tig before this year is over, I'm sure!

Tony let us know on that Eastwood unit, I'm curious too. 


Marcel


----------

